# Which herps?



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a funny feeling this might of been done before but I cant find it.

What do you prefer, me personally I keep snakes, I do like lizards and all herps but snakes is my passion how about you guys??


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im snakes now, but i was always a lizard person(not literally mind):lol2:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> Im snakes now, but i was always a lizard person(not literally mind):lol2:


Same !


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

what if you have all of them??? :lol:

we do have mostly snakes though, so i voted snakes! 

sami


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im purely a lizard person but Im guessing snakes will win!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i voted lizards as im more of a lizardy person.: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> what if you have all of them??? :lol:
> 
> we do have mostly snakes though, so i voted snakes!
> 
> sami


:lol2: which do you prefer though?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Snakes! Everytime, although i would would like to keep lizards, i do prefer snakes!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gotta be snakes for me!:smile:
Ben


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted lizards :grin1:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lizards all the way for me but i love my amphibians too...tough one


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Lizards here.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

weres the option for inverts????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

inverts arnt herps mate


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

yer but still it would of been nice to have the option :lol2:

i voted lizards any ways


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Snakes, always loved them but recently its chameleons that are putting a tingle in my dingle.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

more of a lizard person but i do love snakes aswell


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes FTW!:no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I voted lizards. But i think both Snakes and lizards are my fav lol


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I voted lizards


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

I voted lizard even tho i really love my snakes and wouldnt change them for the world!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

most definetly snakes used 2 like lizards but snakes rule


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the gap is tightening


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

lizards for me


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

need i say?
:lol2:

i do love my lizards too!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakes are easier for the most part.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I like snakes the most, they are my first love

but wouldn't mind having a few gecko species


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i voted snakes but i do love my lizards as well


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that's whats good about herps, there's something for everyone!:no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Snakes for me, although I'm getting loads of T's recently
Snakes will always be top for me.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Snakes overall, but a few species of Lizards do take my fancy!
I also keep a few Horned Frogs too!


----------

